# Sunday TT Day



## Kevybtt (May 22, 2013)

Guys,

Can you buy the tickets on the day. I'm unable to retrieve my password to buy them online and no reply from TTOC.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Kevin

I did reply to your email two nights ago, asking which password it was you needed.

You can buy tickets on the gate no problem, but if it's the shop password I can send you a new one out. It's still easier to buy online up until Thursday I think the cut off will be.


----------

